# New Website



## adamcoupe (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi 


Your feedback on first impressions, usability, navigation and of course images would be appreciated on my new website

Thanks

http://www.adamcoupe.com


----------



## dlgbzh (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

really cool effect with the menu. The layout is clear, navigation is simple, colour theme well chosen... nothing much to say except : great work !

Your theme of photography is very different from nature or travel, which I am more familiar with. From my point of view, it takes a lot of skill and inspiration to take your sort of photos, and you do, your photos are great.

Well done,

Denis
http://viaterra.net


----------



## adamcoupe (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback 

Adam


----------

